# 9 Wires to a single outlet



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You do not have extra wires. They are a part of the circuit. If you leave any of them disconnected part of the circuit will not work.

Pigtail the wires and connect the one lead to the receptacle. Your current box may not be large enough for all the wires and may need to be changed.


----------



## zapdos (Aug 18, 2014)

Should I pigtail all 4 black and white into 1 connection each and connect that to the outlet (so 1 black to the outlet and 1 white to the outlet). Or 2 into 1 twice (so 2 black to the outlet and 2 white to the outlet).
Thank you for your help and quick response.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Jims ADVICE ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Look at the old duplex and see if the tabs were removed so that each outlet was powered separately.


----------



## Run and find ou (Jul 5, 2014)

Pigtailing is great for maintainability if you have space in the box.

Another safe option is to get a slightly more expensive outlet with the screw-and-plate clamp system. I've seen those with room for wire on both sides of each of the two screws on either side of the outlet, so you could connect all four.

The type you want looks like this: http://inspectapedia.com/electric/Electric_Receptacle_20A_144_DJFs.jpg . Do not confuse it with the type where you push a wire into the backside of the receptacle and hope it stays in place. You're looking for one with visible clamps tightened by screws.

A code issue I don't know the answer to is whether it's kosher to have the connectivity of the neutrals depend on a device being installed.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The neutral is only an issue on a MWBC, otherwise the device can be the connection.


----------

